# Salvation Army



## The Mexican Puritan (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the Salvation Army a REAL church? I am doing an internship at the Salvation Army Adult Rehabilitation Center, serving as an alcohol and drug counselor. I told someone this, and he told me the Salvation Army does good things but is not a real church. Is this a fair assessment?


----------



## Poimen (Nov 8, 2009)

The Salvation Army does not administer baptism or the Lord's Supper in accordance with Christ's commands and therefore cannot be considered a church of any kind.


----------



## JM (Nov 8, 2009)

The Salvation Army: Why does The Salvation Army not baptise or hold communion?


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't even realize that some people consider it a church!  

I just thought it was an older "Goodwill"!


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 9, 2009)

JM said:


> The Salvation Army: Why does The Salvation Army not baptise or hold communion?



Wow. Their reasoning behind not observing the sacraments verges on gnosticism.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 9, 2009)

With all the uncompromised mercy ministry they do, it is hard to criticize the Salvation Army.

Let me say I have been involved with it in the past, and it is a great organization that "fills a gap" that many churches are not filling.

Long ago, I realized it was a church in the sense of being organized as a 501(c)(3) charity and that it held regular church services.

I've come to realize there are many problems with the church's theology:

For starters, it's Arminian influenced, (not sure about covenant theology v. dispensationalism) and has a limited statement of beliefs but not really a confession to which it is bound and accountable.

I've come to understand that somehow, they do not do the Lord's Supper as part of their services. I've looked at their official "rationalization" and it is shallow and wrong biblically.

I'm not sure how to resolve this, knowing what I now know. I'm still inclined to participate in the mercy outreach... but could not see joining their church.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 9, 2009)

> The reasons for The Salvation Army's cessation of the sacraments may be summarised as follows:
> 
> 1. The Army's Founders felt that many Christians had come to rely on the outward signs of spiritual grace rather than on grace itself. William and Catherine Booth believed, with the Apostle Paul, that salvation came solely from the grace of God personally received by faith. They felt that much of what passed for Christianity in their day was primarily an observance of outward ritual.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but add to this women in the pulpit, and this list would make any reformed pastor shudder, I think. Using the Quakers (and nowhere actual scripture) as justification for not taking part is just goofy. Regardless of their 501 status, they seem about as much a church body as Joel and other 'churches'. Those also give to the poor in an uncompromising way. Call it a network for non-governmental social work, social outreach, or what have you. But don't call it a church.

I read this list and hear Sheldon's "In His Steps" screaming out at me.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. I never knew that.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 9, 2009)

> The reasons for The Salvation Army's cessation of the sacraments may be summarised as follows:
> 
> .....
> 
> To a large extent this is still the Salvationist's standpoint. However, it should be stressed that Salvationists have never been in opposition to the sacraments. Indeed, when they take part in gatherings with Christians from other churches, Salvationists will often share in using the symbols of the Lord's Supper as a sign of fellowship. Furthermore, Salvationists are not prevented from being baptised in other churches should they so desire.



This section illustrates the untenable nature of the official reasoning- biblically, practically and by common sense.

On one hand, they say it is not commanded, may only incite meaningless ritual... on the other,they are not opposed to it, it's okay if you want to do it or have someone else do it to you... and then join them.


----------

